# Digital/Electronic drum kit suggestions



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Im looking for a digital/Electronic drum kit in the 500-700 dollar range, Any suggestions or anything I should avoid? \

Thx
RB


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

In that price range you'd be very lucky to find a second hand kit.
Correct me if I'm wrong but those things start at like 13-1500 don't they?
Benee


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

You know what guys, the prices really went down on these things. And there are other companies than the major ones that have jumped into the competition. Now I've been out of the shopping market for a while so I haven't looked at the quality of these new drums but I imagine that they are pretty decent for the price range.

Around 2000 and 2001, I spent about $3000 building a kit. I looked and found a similar base kit a while ago on ebay for a few hundred bucks. I bought the Roland "Trap Kit" (TD-5) and added V-Drums pads to it and things like that and like I said, today only 5 - 6 years later, the trap kit itself which costed me about $1700 - $1800 back then can be found on ebay for $300 - $400. My kit is similar to this :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Roland-Full-Ele...5QQihZ004QQcategoryZ64382QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I see a lot of kits from this company called OSP; they look pretty affordable and pretty decent kits. Like I sad, I wouldn't know what kind of quality. The only advise that I can give you today before you buy is to enquire about the actual sound module that comes with whatever kit that you are going to buy to see if it allows *dual* function on some or all of the inputs. Should you decide to let's say add a V-Drum pad as your snare drums for instance, the dual function input would allow you to take advantage of the two piezzo on the V-Drum which are the snare itself (middle of head) and the rimshot. On my Trap kit, the sound module didn't have this function and so I can not do rim shots. Hope this makes sense. Here's an OSP on ebay as an example:

http://cgi.ebay.com/OSP-DD-502-ELEC...6QQihZ001QQcategoryZ38097QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Good luck!
Martin


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thx for the useful info!

Cheers

Ronald


----------

